# Pickled eggs.



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2019)

I got curious about how people are using their instant pots for making boiled eggs.  I wanted to give it a go. And I was almost out of pickled eggs anyway. So, I put one cup of water in my IP. Added a dozen eggs on top of the steam rack. I set the IP to the soup setting, high pressure for 5 minutes. Then let it drop in pressure normally, about another 5 minutes. Then into a ice bath for 10 minutes. These peeled super easy. Which is great!
I put 3 cups of cider vinegar with 1 TBS of pickling salt to boil.
In the quart mason jar I added:
2 tsp of pickling spice
2 tsp dried dill
1 tsp red pepper flakes
1 tsp dried minced onion
Only 11 eggs would fit in the jar. Oh, well. You can guess where that one went.....
Filled within 1/2" to top with the brine. Vac sealed and into the fridge for a week.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 16, 2019)

Looking good.You're doing a lot of pickling as of late.Pigs feet next?
Surprised at no beet juice...I like the earthy flavor it imparts.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2019)

I don't mind pigs feet. Though I doubt I'll do  them. I've added beet juice in the past. Just didn't have any. It does add a nice flavor to them.


----------



## Braz (Mar 16, 2019)

What are you using to vac seal your Ball jars?

Try Amish mustard pickled eggs sometime.
For 12 eggs
4 Cups water
1 Cup vinegar
1 Cup sugar
1 TBSP kosher salt
3 TBSP prepared (yellow) mustard
1 TBSP mustard seed
2 tsp turmeric (optional but adds nice color)
Bring to boil and simmer 5 minutes, allow to cool some then pour over eggs.
(I often add a few garlic cloves and some pepper flakes to the mix)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks & sounds Great, Steve!!
You can still Pickle Grannies (Bev Hillbillies)2 favorites:
Pickled Hog Jowls
Pickled Pawpaws (Whatever they are!!)

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2019)

Braz said:


> What are you using to vac seal your Ball jars?
> 
> Try Amish mustard pickled eggs sometime.
> For 12 eggs
> ...



I use this with my vac sealer. It works great.
I've had Amish eggs before. They are also good.

https://www.foodsaver.com/accessori...saver-wide-mouth-jar-sealer/T03-0023-01P.html


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks & sounds Great, Steve!!
> You can still Pickle Grannies (Bev Hillbillies)2 favorites:
> Pickled Hog Jowls
> Pickled Pawpaws (Whatever they are!!)
> ...


I have NO idea what Pawpaws are! But I like the Jowls. Though it is a bit of work getting to what little meat is on them.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2019)

I need to get one of them sealers for jars.

Them eggs will be good it bet.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Pickled Pawpaws (Whatever they are!!)


I saw this on a PBS show . It's a fruit from a tree . The show was " A chef's life "  She made pickles out of them , but they ate them right off the tree also . 

There ya go Steve , get on it pickle king ,,, LOL . I like looking at the stuff you're putting in the jars . Eggs look good , even though I never had a pickled egg .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Pickled Pawpaws (Whatever they are!!)


https://www.southernliving.com/garden/trees/paw-paw-tree


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2019)

Interesting. I lived in Arkansas for a few years. And never heard of these.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 16, 2019)

Non Insta pot owners, sous vide hard boiled eggs:
190° 20 mins , ice bath.  Easy peel


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2019)

I've never had pickled eggs, but this makes me want to make a batch!
Al


----------



## motocrash (Mar 17, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I've never had pickled eggs, but this makes me want to make a batch!


Wow,that is surprising to me!
A batch is definitely in order.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks good Steve, I used to have a co-worker who brought in a huge jar of pickled double yolked eggs about twice a year. It was always a treat. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## buzzy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sorry I’m a little late on this but Steve that looks bangin. We eat eggs in all shapes & forms. We have our own chickens for eggs because can’t stand factory eggs.  
Here is a recipe I’d like to share. 

Smoked Eggs
12 boiled eggs
1 c. Water
1/3 c. Soy sauce
1/4 c. Liquid smoke (sinful)
2 tsp. Sugar

Mix all together in jar then frig for 3-4 days shaking around every day.  
Enjoy!​


----------



## Steve H (Mar 19, 2019)

buzzy said:


> Sorry I’m a little late on this but Steve that looks bangin. We eat eggs in all shapes & forms. We have our own chickens for eggs because can’t stand factory eggs.
> Here is a recipe I’d like to share.
> 
> Smoked Eggs
> ...



Now that sounds very interesting. Can you describe the taste?


----------



## buzzy (Mar 21, 2019)

Smoked eggs. These are awesome in a salad plus use them to make smoked deviled eggs or smoked eggs salad.  mmmmmm
A few people will turn up their nose to them just because of brown color. YEA more for me


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2019)

I had myself a few of them today. They came out fantastic. I'm going to make a larger batch soon. If anything. I may put a few jalapenos in with them. Other then that. I think the recipe is very good.


----------



## grabber (Apr 4, 2019)

Buddy of mine has diabetes but loves pickled eggs.  I want to make some for him but leave out the sugar for his health.  Any recipes that don't have sugar but still plenty of flavor would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't use sugar in mine except for what is in the cider vinegar. You can use white distilled vinegar instead. Which I've used and the taste is just as good. Cinnamon is often added in store bought pickling spice. Which my wife can not eat. So when I know she is going to eat something that I'm going to pickle I was this recipe.

2 tablespoons yellow mustard seeds
2 tablespoons coriander seeds
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
1 tablespoon dill seeds
1 teaspoon allspice berries, optional
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon minced dried onions                                                              Mix together and use as you would in the recipe I posted


----------



## grabber (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks.  Will do.  How many eggs is this recipe for.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 4, 2019)

Follow my recipe on the first post. I did a quart jar. Which had 11 eggs in it. Just remember. If you use this recipe for the pickling spice:

2 tablespoons yellow mustard seeds
2 tablespoons coriander seeds
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
1 tablespoon dill seeds
1 teaspoon allspice berries, optional
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon minced dried onions
You'll mix all this together. But only use 2 tsp of it for the batch. You can put it in with the vinegar and salt to boil. 
Or just put it in the jar with the other ingredients. Then pour the hot brine into the jar filled with the eggs and spices.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 6, 2019)

Another batch. Added Jalapenos to this one for a little kick.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I got curious about how people are using their instant pots for making boiled eggs.  I wanted to give it a go. And I was almost out of pickled eggs anyway. So, I put one cup of water in my IP. Added a dozen eggs on top of the steam rack. I set the IP to the soup setting, high pressure for 5 minutes. Then let it drop in pressure normally, about another 5 minutes. Then into a ice bath for 10 minutes. These peeled super easy. Which is great!
> I put 3 cups of cider vinegar with 1 TBS of pickling salt to boil.
> In the quart mason jar I added:
> 2 tsp of pickling spice
> ...




Good thing you didn’t make 24 eggs, with only 11 fitting in the jar!!
You might have had to call Paul Newman in to help.

Bear


----------

